# Does this sound like Goat Polio? **UPDATE**



## Chicos Mama (May 17, 2012)

On Mothers Day I lost my beloved "Violet"  
 The vet was out 2 days earlier for her as she suddenly was congested and weezing. Her temp. was 103.5, He gave her an antibiotic shot and some pro-biotics to increase her appetite. Her weezing stopped the next day and although she was "mopping" around seemed as though she was on the mend. Walking fine and started to eat again.  Then without warning, I woke up on Sunday and she had died in her sleep. Still curled up next to her brother "Chico". No trama, no mess, still curled up with her feet under her. She looked as if she was sleeping. My Vet was flabergasted and confused. I was heartbroken and confused. 

Her brother "Chico" has been depressed and lost. But seemingly fine, health wise. Now suddenly, as of yesterday his legs are acting "funny". He straddles his rear legs to stand and his front legs seem "to give"...like popping out of stance when he stands. No temp., eating and drinking fine. His poop is healthy droppings as well as peeing fine. His hoofs were trimmed 1 week ago and I checked for any trama...NOTHIN~! 
I have been reading all your posts on these symptoms and it sure sounds like Goat Polio, but I want to ask your advice.  And what I can do ASAP!
They are all up to date on their shots as of 6 weeks ago and are due for their worming, but I dont want to do this if his immune system is compromised. Or should I?
I am going into town first thing in the morning and can pick up whatever I need...I just dont know what I need!  Dosages as well please! "Chico weighs 180 lbs. of Nubian Love!
Also...Is this contagious? I also have a geriatric Doe who is 17 yrs. old and weighs 120 lbs.  Should I treat them both?  PLEASE HELP!

*Chico & Violet (shes the black and white girl)*







*R.I.P My precious Violet*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 17, 2012)

how sad... I'm sorry for your loss, but I can't help you.   Have you contacted your vet?


----------



## Chicos Mama (May 17, 2012)

Believe it or not, My Vet told me to keep getting advice from all you goaty people cuz you seem to know more than he does! He is a large animal Vet but deals mostly with Catlle and Horses...I am his only goat "patient"...so basically, he is at a loss!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I am new to goats myself. I also have Nubians. Your goats are beautiful.
Maybe she should have been getting injections of antibiotics 2x a day. Did she only get one??


----------



## ksalvagno (May 17, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. That had to be hard. 

Here is an article on Listeriosis and Polio. It gives treatment too. http://www.goatworld.com/articles/listeriosis_gwmf.shtml


----------



## Roll farms (May 17, 2012)

Can you get Thiamine from your vet?

I am so sorry you lost her, and I've enjoyed your goat adventures since you started.  (hug) and best of luck w/ Chico.


----------



## elevan (May 17, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Can you get Thiamine from your vet?
> 
> I am so sorry you lost her, and I've enjoyed your goat adventures since you started.  (hug) and best of luck w/ Chico.


x2


----------



## Chicos Mama (May 21, 2012)

O.K. ya`ll...I suspect *meningeal worm*.  I started him on B complex shots (Thiamine)on Friday and he gets the last of them today. I wanted to try and eliminate "goat polio"...No changes what so ever in him in a positive way...slightly worse.  Then i suspected Listerosis...checked all hay No Mold, and he was only showing depression (which I attributed to the loss of his sister) and wobbliness...no temp. and no scours (cant spell diareha...see?)

Started searching his symptoms and WHALAA! He has every symptom of  meningeal worm! Still cant figure out if/how he would have gotten this (They are on a dry lot) but Im out of ideas! If any one of you have others PLEASE TELL ME! I dont want to lose my "Chico" as well.
His symptoms are as follows:

Weakness started in his rear leg, then went to both.  Now both front legs seem to be effected as well just not as bad...yet. Difficulty getting up...poor boy falls flat on his face from time to time. Seems to have a hard time focusing on the ground when standing, but no blindness.
Normal temp. 102.5, eating and drinking as usual, nice poops and peeing like a champ.
I started him on Goat-Guard yesterday at 24ml (he weighs 180 lbs.) He has gotten a second dose today already (p.s. *NEVER* try and give a 180 lb. nubian meds with *your* mouth open...Im jus` sayin!  )
I read that I need to keep him on this high dose for 5 days as well as an  Ivermectin injection. I only have pour-on...crap! Called the local feed store and all they have is Iverme. for cattle and swine...is this the right stuff? If so...dosage for this Big guy?
*Am I doing this right????*


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 21, 2012)

ivermectin injectable for cattle is the right stuff. We were giving 3cc per 100lbs for mites as an injection with no complications. Dosage on bottle says to give 1 cc per 110lbs. 

I would keep on giving him the thiamin, it wont hurt anything even if he doesn't need it. 

And I would consider a antibiotics as well.


----------



## Chicos Mama (May 21, 2012)

Good to go on the Ivermectin for cattle, feed store has that. How many injections of that ?  Also just ordered some Pen-G as well as syringes and other "goodies" from Jeffers. Dosage on the Pen-G?
IF this isnt  meningeal worm, will this high dose of Goat guard harm him?  Im just shooting in the dark here trying to cover all angles.
Thanks for your help...I dont feel so alone in this!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 21, 2012)

I have never treated for lungworms, but I know Elevan has a treatment schedule on her information page.  Just a thought, but did you get the regular ivermectin or the ivermectin Plus?  I am not positive, but I think you need the ivermectin plus for lungworms. AGain, Elevan would be a good person to ask about this. 

I don't think the Goatguard will hurt him, but again, I am not an expert. that does seem like a lot though. 

I would give him 7 to 8 cc twice a day of Penn G. 

I would be prepared to back all these treatments up with probiotics, and if he is off feed I would start drenching him with some evergy drenches and calories. 

Cream corn
mollasses
corn oil
corn syrup
nutri-drench


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

Note:  B complex doesn't generally contain enough Thiamine to counteract Goat Polio.  You need straight up Thiamine - get it from the vet.

On the subject of Lungworms - http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-lungworm-goat


----------



## Chicos Mama (May 21, 2012)

ThePigeonKid said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS ELEVAN!*   This is the dosage Ive been using = to 24 ml. once daily for 5 days...is that calculation right? Also, Isnt Lungworm and Meningeal Worm different?
He has no symptoms of Lungworm and all of the other.

*I did get the Thiamine from the Vet Bottle says: Vitamin B Complex/Thiamine.  This is not enough?*


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

Chicos Mama said:
			
		

> *THANKS ELEVAN!*   This is the dosage Ive been using = to 24 ml. once daily for 5 days...is that calculation right?
> 
> *I did get the Thiamine from the Vet Bottle says: Vitamin B Complex/Thiamine.  This is not enough?*


I misunderstood you on the Thiamine...thought you had just got a bottle of B Complex at the feed store.  Sorry about that.

On the Ivomec...what parasite are you trying to treat (I see a few things posted)?  And do you have the 1% injectible, the drench or a pour on?  And how much does the goat weigh?


----------



## Chicos Mama (May 21, 2012)

Meningeal Worm
I have pour on Iver.  but am going to the feed store tommorrow for injectable.
Chico weighs 180 lbs.
And that high dosage was for the Goat Guard (24 ml. once daily for 5 days)


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

I'm not sure what Goat Guard is...  :/   And I've tried looking it up and cannot find it.  What is the active ingredient?

I've never treated Meningeal worm but I believe that ksalvagno has so I'd go with her treatment listed



			
				ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Safeguard at 1cc per 7 lbs for 5 days for m worm treatment. You would also give an injection of Ivomec at 1cc per 70 lbs.


So I would give 3 ml of the 1% Ivermectin injectible (for cattle & swine) given SQ and 26 ml of Safeguard orally.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

I would probably go ahead and give 9-10 ml of the pour on orally tonight until you can get the other stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Chicos Mama (May 21, 2012)

2 wormers at the same time?

Try this link please:

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/safe-guard-dewormer-for-goats/camid/LIV/cp/I6-SK/cn/3300/


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

Chicos Mama said:
			
		

> 2 wormers at the same time?
> 
> Try this link please:
> 
> http://www.jefferslivestock.com/safe-guard-dewormer-for-goats/camid/LIV/cp/I6-SK/cn/3300/


Yep.  Both Ivermectin and Safeguard at the same time.

And yes, that is the Safeguard that we're referring too.

Best of luck to you and your goats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 22, 2012)

Chicos Mama said:
			
		

> ThePigeonKid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant to write Meningeal worms.  Typo on my part, Or simple brain syndrome.


----------

